# The Beebs.



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Is it hypocritical for us to poke fun at the kid? A lot of us on the forum are kind, thoughtful, intelligent, and very considerate towards one another.

Where is the line we draw when making the decision to poke fun at the Beebs, or anyone famous for that matter? What's our rationale for it? Is it a follow-the-herd thing? I suspect it has a lot to do with anonymity and the fact that we are making small and presumably unnoticed (by beiber) remarks.

I also think that some people enjoy seeing child stars ultimately fail. For me, it's not the same as picking on, say, Rob Ford, because he's a grown man who made poor decisions as an adult - he also thrives on the press whether it's good or bad.

This stuff destroys people (rich or not). I know for a fact that I'm not strong enough to handle "loser gets adcandour". 

I just see the kid in this video and can help but wish he'd end up fine. I think it has a lot to do with me having a son - I have a bad habit of picturing him in situations to gain perspective on things (this is another reason I can't watch the news).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQOFRZ1wNLw


To be clear, I don't want to fight about it, just try to understand where the line lies. We are all good people here, so where does the attack stem from?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Interesting topic. It's easy to pile on when everyone makes jokes, even easier when the subject of the jokes doesn't play to your crowd. I've never begrudged his fame or money since I'm definitely not in the demographic he plays to. I do have a certain amount of disdain for the sector of the "McMusic" industry he works for. That's my personal view although I feel it's widely shared.
I think people like him get flak when they market themselves (or are marketed) to create a buzz or controversy to get press and push their "brand". I think that's where they cynicism comes into play and people think "you brought this on yourself" besides, nobody likes a show-off. 
As for his particular antics I'm surprised at people's shock over them. The kid is 19, can't walk the streets in peace and has more money than he could possibly have the wisdom to deal with! What would you have been doing under similar circumstances at that age? Hell, what would you be doing _now _under similar circumstances? 
I've heard of Hollywood stars who complain about the paparazzi yet somehow find a way to "leak" the information about where they're going for lunch. People see through that stuff and that's where the jokes from "regular" folk come from I'd guess.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

I poke fun at him of course...and the latest round was saying that between the USA and Canada whoever lost the hockey medals had to keep him, so far...we're safe. With age comes wisdom and that wisdom says...he's a kid riding the gravy train, how would YOU react and act? He's a typical young man enjoying what he can without having lived very long in the "real" world. As a society we try to instill values into kids as they grow, teach them the socially acceptable norms, we try and guide them. The Africans have a saying "every child is my child" because they feel it's their social duty to protect, nurture, educate, and even scold any child in the hopes of that child growing up to be better. Unfortunately Justin's parents were never shining examples to their son, with mom being one who get's addicted to anything and a dad who smokes up with his son on chartered planes and tells the crew to go f*ck themselves. His parents failed, and he's at the point now that it's up to the legal systems to slap his hand and guide him along for his mistakes. In the real world, young people who make the kind of mistakes he makes, usually get ridiculed by their peers and feel sheepish and try not to repeat their blunders, and if they end up before a judge for something trivial it's usually enough to straighten them out. The problem is that the kid has money, generates a mini economy by having concerts in your town, and lawyers that smooth everything out. With that, he suffers from the same thing every young adult suffers from...they think they're invincible. I hate to say it but for Beebs to straighten up and fly right...something has to happen...a wake up call if you will. Of course I poke fun at him...the same as I poke fun at anyone who makes social gaffs...but I still hope he can gain some maturity before he screws his life up (or lets others screw it for him).


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I think its because he tried to come across as this squeaky clean kid from Canada and as he started to make money ( serious money ) he decided that the rules of society do not have to be followed by him and because of his wealth he could flaunt the laws in everyone's face. 
You know there ought to be a law which helps very young stars grow up without the arrogance that the beeb has demonstrated during his career and someone should have taught him that you can be famous without breaking laws to get attention. I might be wrong but it sure seems that his manager was more interested in his pocket book instead of making sure the kid didn't start to do stupid things to keep himself in the lime light. If your music was good enough to get you there it should be good enough to keep you on top, and lets face it his wasn't good or even average and eventually those little screaming girls are going to start screaming at the next teenie bopper. just my 2 cents. ship


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I think he's going through the "weiner" phase, I hope he grows out of it but I think he's made some bad choices so far. Sounds like he needs to dump most of his so called freinds and likely his father.

I frankly could care less and would love to see him out of the "news".


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

**WARNING! OPINION ALERT!**

His music sucks. He's a little wimp acting tough. It might play well to the 13 yr old teen girl demographic, but to the 40's/50's male curmudgeon demographic, it doesn't play well at all.

They lost THEY CAN KEEP HIM.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know why but he just rubs me the wrong way, pretty much the same way Vanilla Ice did.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

The kid's got legitimate talent. Teen girls in this house so I've seen the movie and listened to the music. Not my cup 'o' tea but he's got talent for sure. 

Too young to have that kind of money and all his hanger's on, including his dip-shit manager and even bigger dip-shit Dad. Everyone is too afraid to be an adult and slap his ass back into line for fear of being kicked off the gravy train. Someone needs to tell the kid "no", but so far, everyone is afraid of doing so.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree that he has talent, but he's not my cup of tea either; I'm old and have a pee pee.

Some of us are beating around the bush though (gross) - we're not addressing the actual reason we choose to participate in the bashing. 

In retrospect, it's probably too difficult - we _are_ talking about deciphering human nature.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I agree that he has talent, but he's not my cup of tea either; I'm old and have a pee pee.
> 
> Some of us are beating around the bush though (gross) - we're not addressing the actual reason we choose to participate in the bashing.
> 
> In retrospect, it's probably too difficult - we _are_ talking about deciphering human nature.


What, jealousy over his wealth and fame? Being swarmed and serviced by teenyboppers, and smoking all the dope he can handle? /if yes - not me, brother.

That said, I've never really commented on him before, so, at least until now, I haven't chosen to participate in the bashing.

Besides, it's really nothing new. There have been dads hating on popular teenybopper acts since the beginning of recorded & broadcast music. Probably further back than that - weren't there Mozart haters in his time? (Should be careful I suppose, I didn't really mean to lump Mozart in with Bieber and the Back Street Boys etc.)


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

meh. he does stupid shit.
so did I when I was a teenager, but my resources were limited and i had fewer photographers following me.

he'll either grow up or he won't, which is on him as it doesn't seem there is an authority figure in the picture (guessing)
my daughter is in grade 4 and she doesn't like him, so it doesn't affect me one way or the other. fortunately.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I think there are few if any good outcomes for him. There are far too many before him who couldn't handle fame and fortune. He either grabs a clue and changes or he will end up like many other young "Stars??? " simply dead and forgotten. His music is not original or memorable enough to keep people listening. You can't live life on the edge of a knife and not eventually get cut.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I'll throw in the controversial opinion.

This what the fifth, six thousandth Beiber thread in the past few months? What intrigues me about them is the pervading tone of many that they don't like him, but understand he's a kid just acting out.

Wellllll, not me. To me, he's a publicity seeking little arsehole of the worst kind - one who revels in being an arsehole and a fvckwit. Someone who used publicity to pretend to be a squeaky clean super-talented superstar. Someone who set himself up as an example to his demographic/age group, particularly the naive teenie girls. Now he's been exposed for what he is, to repeat, an arsehole and a fvckwit, together with being a hypocrit. He deserves every piece of opprobrium he gets. He doesn't get a pass because he's a kid with a pair of stage-struck parents (yes, I think his mother is as much as an arsehole as his father). 

So no, no sympathy or forgiveness from me.

As to why, we, as a group, supposedly (as I noted above, there seems to be an overall tone of forgiveness, hence the supposedly) treat him harshly, well in my mind, it's because the no-talent, overly rich little wanker thoroughly deserves it.

Neil


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Is it a follow-the-herd thing?


I am not a follow the herd kind of guy. I was an anti-conservative vegan who drove a Hyundai living in Alberta in the late 1990s. . I mean, when the movie 300 came out, I was thinking "that's nothing!"


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Adcandour you talk about him like he is a child but guess what he is a adult and will be judged as one. Just like Rob Ford he is a adult also.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope the kid ends up ok. Fame, and money, can be fleeting in the wrong hands. Justin Timberlake is an example of a teen idol that redefined himself and became a professional in every sense.
I hope that the Beebs isn't going down the wrong road and won't one day be headed into the Leif Garrett suite at the Dr. Drew house.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I for one can't stand the little puke and will bash him just for my own pleasure. Why? Because he is a spoiled little rich kid now who thinks he can do what he wants, when he wants and to who he wants to whenever he wants. He tries to act tough but he is a little pussy. Letterman almost made him cry on TV and showed the world just how stupid he is. And what is with all the tattoos now? He is far from a role model and soon enough his young fans who are now getting older will finally realize the punk is a moron. Look at Taylor Swift, another child star to make it huge. She chose the right path so it can be done. Oh ya, I am a little jealous of the little puke too.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I won't join the apologists who defend him saying he's just a kid doing kid stuff. To me that's bullshit. When I was that age I was expected to obey the law, behave in a civil manner, and be responsible, or expect swift and fitting consequences. That was as it should be. He may have different stresses than the usual Joe, but he also enjoys a standard of living beyond the usual Joe's comprehension. He should grow up before he's washed up self-parody.

I don't know why we should make fun of him, though one human failing seems to be that we can't ignore an easy target, just as he can't resist being a baffoon. I don't pretend to know why this is.

Frankly, his world is so far removed from mine that it's hard to believe I live an hour from where he was raised.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

keto said:


> What, jealousy over his wealth and fame? Being swarmed and serviced by teenyboppers, and smoking all the dope he can handle? /if yes - not me, brother.
> 
> That said, I've never really commented on him before, so, at least until now, I haven't chosen to participate in the bashing.
> 
> Besides, it's really nothing new. There have been dads hating on popular teenybopper acts since the beginning of recorded & broadcast music. Probably further back than that - weren't there Mozart haters in his time? (Should be careful I suppose, I didn't really mean to lump Mozart in with Bieber and the Back Street Boys etc.)


I just meant that people were avoiding the question and commenting on him. I don't think it's jealousy (nor was implying that) - not many on the forum seem the jealous type. 

Of course it's not new, but taking a look at one's self to figure out _why_ we would jump in _is_ new - and a much more interesting topic. I don't bash child stars (I think it's more sad than aggravating), but I do jump in on other attacks. Rob Ford is the only thing that comes to mind, since it was recent.

When I think why did I jump in on Robbie, the answer was simple: I just wanted to see if I could make people laugh. I valued that over all else. It's a bit of a lame reason, but, ultimately, I don't care about Rob Ford (and the reason previously mentioned by me).

Child stars are just different to me.

- - - Updated - - -



deadear said:


> Adcandour you talk about him like he is a child but guess what he is a adult and will be judged as one. Just like Rob Ford he is a adult also.


Admittedly, I do still see him as adolescent.

- - - Updated - - -



boomer said:


> I hope the kid ends up ok. Fame, and money, can be fleeting in the wrong hands. Justin Timberlake is an example of a teen idol that redefined himself and became a professional in every sense.
> I hope that the Beebs isn't going down the wrong road and won't one day be headed into the Leif Garrett suite at the Dr. Drew house.


I also hope he does. 

Justin had a strong family life and some good values instilled in him. If you ever saw him get punk'd, first person on the phone was mom. He held the whole situation as tactfully as you could - did you see what they did to his guitar!!!

When you have that kind of support, it probably keeps you level-headed. I didn't realize the beebs family was shit. Makes sense.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I hear what your saying Mooh. I just think that he's like a kid gone to college at this point... gone wild without parents... 
Till the last crap on the plane... they chartered a plane to NYC.. and insisted on smoking pot on the plane.....
That was just stupid.... you can't take a short flight without a dube.... 




Mooh said:


> I won't join the apologists who defend him saying he's just a kid doing kid stuff. To me that's bullshit. When I was that age I was expected to obey the law, behave in a civil manner, and be responsible, or expect swift and fitting consequences. That was as it should be. He may have different stresses than the usual Joe, but he also enjoys a standard of living beyond the usual Joe's comprehension. He should grow up before he's washed up self-parody.
> 
> I don't know why we should make fun of him, though one human failing seems to be that we can't ignore an easy target, just as he can't resist being a baffoon. I don't pretend to know why this is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

He's a flash in the pan, like the backstreet boys, Speers, Spice Girls and the like. His music is irrelevant to me as i am not a fan. He just another spoiled, arrogant, man child not wanting to be told no. This is exactly what he wanted in life (or so he thought) and now he has to deal with the problems of fame and wealth. He is a public figure so he is fair game to poke fun at and ridicule as it comes with the territory.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

just to be clear, I am not apologizing for him, i do think he's a little shit-nugget.
he's just kind of irrelevant in my household, and I am hoping he remains that way.
so it doesn't really bug me that he's an entitle little asshole - I assume that will catch up with him at some point.
and that will still be a 'meh'.

/well, maybe there will be a little shaudenfreud.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Stonehead said:


> He's a flash in the pan, like the backstreet boys, Speers, Spice Girls


I liked the Spice Girls...it was still the video era and their vids typically had a lot for me to look at, they did lots of vocal harmonies and though it was pop music, it was something that I was fairly entertained by.

...but you are right...definite flash in the pan and irrelevant.

I thought they were pretty hot though...except Baby Spice.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Shee-it, I thought Baby Spice was the only hot one.

Not that I watched or listened to them, of course.

Neil


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TA462 said:


> I for one can't stand the little puke and will bash him just for my own pleasure. Why? Because he is a spoiled little rich kid now who thinks he can do what he wants, when he wants and to who he wants to whenever he wants. He tries to act tough but he is a little pussy. Letterman almost made him cry on TV and showed the world just how stupid he is. And what is with all the tattoos now? He is far from a role model and soon enough his young fans who are now getting older will finally realize the punk is a moron. Look at Taylor Swift, another child star to make it huge. She chose the right path so it can be done. Oh ya, I am a little jealous of the little puke too.


Unh, yeah....Taylor Swift. How many boyfriends?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

he needs to be introduced to one of these....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Really?











smorgdonkey said:


> I liked the Spice Girls...it was still the video era and their vids typically had a lot for me to look at, they did lots of vocal harmonies and though it was pop music, it was something that I was fairly entertained by.
> 
> ...but you are right...definite flash in the pan and irrelevant.
> 
> I thought they were pretty hot though...except Baby Spice.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't knoiw if i beeber bash or not. i haven't paid attention. but having sympathy for someone who has everything they could ever want and more is just retarded afaic.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Electraglide said:


> Unh, yeah....Taylor Swift. How many boyfriends?


No more then any other girl her age. I used her as a example because you never read anything negative about her. She is basically a good girl with no baggage.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

TA462 said:


> No more then any other girl her age. I used her as a example because you never read anything negative about her. She is basically a good girl with no baggage.


I'm curious to know whether her parents and inner circle is supportive.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

TA462 said:


> No more then any other girl her age. I used her as a example because you never read anything negative about her. She is basically a good girl with no baggage.


Yar, she's 25. She's had some high profile bf's, but there've been no scandals unless you want to take into consideration her writing songs about some of them. (at least that I can recall, I have less than perfect recall these days). And just a handful....I'm certainly not privy to inside knowledge, nor do I read the National Enquirer (or TMZ or whatever) but it seems she spends a lot of time single. I don't get the sense that she's getting drunk at parties and shagging every guy who looks at her.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Really?
> 
> View attachment 7370


Stop it...that wasn't her look when she was in the group...
she was more like:









then I saw this one and almost hurled:









but hey...most eye candy isn't enjoyed by seeing what they look like without the 'dollying'.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

^^^^no chance of recognizing on the street without the makeup, LOL. Hard to believe it's the same person as in the pic I posted. I know she looked better post group, as in my pic, but Jesus I can't believe that's her above. Dayum!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh for sure...just search celebs without makeup and you will be shocked and amazed! They (celebs) are like normal people in that about 30% are actually attractive!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

smorgdonkey said:


> ..just search celebs without makeup..


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

I took my 6 year old daughter into the icecream store in Statford ontario that he used to go into. She was moderately excited, we don't listen to him and she doesn't see his videos but she certainly knows enough to get excited about him. She walks up to the counter and says "is Justin Bieber here?" in her cute little voice. The clerk smiles and says "no, sorry sweetie". My daughter shrugs and says "Ok, can I have some ice cream". 

That is the attention span of Bieber fans. "Yay" today, "who cares" tomorrow. And I think he knows it, and he is at the point in his career where he can't really keep making 16 year old crappy music. His fans from the beginning are getting older, he's being replaced by bands like One Direction with the younger crowd. He is going through a Miley Cyrus type of identity crisis. She takes her clothes off (Yay), while he goes to brothels, smokes MJ, eggs neighbors houses, and drives like a dick. 

If I do bash him, it's because he's the worst current example of corporate development of a musical product destroying what was once some real musical talent. They've made him a lot of money, and helped ruin his life...and he's grabbed the ball and will finish the job of ruining his life all on his own. The father in me see this and is deeply saddened by this and would like to grab his father and beat him around the head for being suck a dyckhead and douchebag himself and not taking care of his son like a FATHER instead of driving his career. But at this point Bieber is an adult and will ultimately pay a price for the douchebag he's become. The biggest problem is that he was told from the start that he's amazing, he's the biggest thing on the planet, and he can do no wrong. He was immediately put in the hands of producers, publicity people, handlers, etc. and he was given award after award and accolade after accolade. No one really seemed to try to keep him in touch with any reality. 

Do I "bash" him? I don't know. I'm critical of him because of his actions and attitude. I'm critical of his music because I find it boring, empty, uninspiring, and his performances that I've seen on awards shows or wherever are incredibly lame and lacklustre. But the kids like it, right, and that's all that matters and has mattered for the past 5 years. But that is changing. The young fans would rather listen to Katy Perry or One Direction and have ice cream instead of worrying about Justin Bieber. Heck, my 7 year old would rather hear Britney Spears' song from the Smurfs soundtrack or Stevie Ray Vaughan in my car, than anything from Bieber.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Good duct tape.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Cartcanuck said:


> . He is going through a Miley Cyrus type of identity crisis. She takes her clothes off (Yay),


obviously you haven't seen those pics. :sSic_vomitbuddy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

laristotle said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


fvcking hilarious that.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

The sad thing is she really can sing and the Beeb well not sure what it is he does. Not really singing and not really mouthing more like, what ever. ship


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

No one wanted to take this bet :confusion:


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Tarbender said:


> No one wanted to take this bet :confusion:
> 
> View attachment 7392



lol...that's funny ;oD


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't like his pants.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Tarbender said:


> No one wanted to take this bet :confusion:
> 
> View attachment 7392


The Americans lost he's theirs for keeps

:Smiley-fart: :sAng_scream:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


>


Does anyone know how to clean sticky off a keyboard?

I have this thing for wrecking balls....






now that's punny right there.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Confidentially, the only time I think of Bieber, or celebrities in general, is when people start threads about him or his name shows up on Yahoo news because of some dumbassery he has been part of.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sneakypete said:


> Confidentially, the only time I think of Bieber, or celebrities in general, is when people start threads about him or his name shows up on Yahoo news because of some dumbassery he has been part of.


That's probably pretty often (and your secret is safe with me)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i sure hope they cleaned that wrecking ball before the corrosive nature of the applied fluids compromised it's structural integrity, in effect "wrecking" the ball. hahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Probably a lot of jealousy too. Like it or not, he's attained more in the music business than we will, and a lot of people can't help but to tear down what irks them.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Granted his behaviour is totally unacceptable. He's attained a sense of entitlement that leaves him thinking he can do whatever he wants, which leaves a lot of people laughing.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Perhaps people would be more tolerant of him if he ever released anything that had musical merit...like a song that people will sing 10 or 15 years from now. Somehow I don't think "Baby bay bay oh baby" is going to make it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

you never know


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> you never know


After seeing the teeth on those women, I think I'd take the thumb in the ass.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Its a sad inditement on the music and entertainment industry that this beautiful young girl feels its necessary to strip off and display her body to sell more product. Certainly not a new phenomenon for the entertainment industry. Shame on them.



laristotle said:


>


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

adcandour said:


> After seeing the teeth on those women, I think I'd take the thumb in the ass.


...and as funny as that cartoon is, The Eagles had all of the women swooning and they swooned for decades. People will still be singing "I'll be runnin' down the road tryin' to loosen my load" in twenty years but nobody will be singing "if I was your boyfriend".



bagpipe said:


> Its a sad inditement on the music and entertainment industry that this beautiful young girl feels its necessary to strip off and display her body to sell more product. Certainly not a new phenomenon for the entertainment industry. Shame on them.


I'm with you bagpipe. I just think that she must have had a F'd up childhood to begin with. Then, growing up in the industry, she probably saw women using their bodies to push their careers. It's unfortunate...and I love looking at the female frame. LOVE it. I just think that they must have something messed up inside them to do that.

This may have been on the forum here before, I don't know but that girl has talent that doesn't require nudity. The thing is, she could just live off of her Hanna Montana money and just do whatever. Instead she is out having wild affairs and acting like she's a stripper on coke and ecstacy (and maybe she is). Anyway...to the video:

[video=youtube;wOwblaKmyVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOwblaKmyVw[/video]


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2014)

*Students donate to make blasting Bieber music stop*

Students at a Washington high school raised more money than expected, more quickly 
than they'd planned, when they blasted Justin Bieber almost continuously during class 
and lunch and pledged to stop only when their classmates donated $500.

The fundraiser began Monday morning at Tenino High School, about 120 km southwest 
of Seattle, KING 5 News reported. Those involved in the scheme figured they would 
torture the school with repeated spins of Bieber's hit Baby until they raised $500, which 
is going to a school in Ghana, Africa, which helps 254 orphans.

Some students were bothered by the repetition. Others just wanted to go home.
"Oh my God, my head is about to explode right now," student Zack Chamberlain told the 
news channel on Monday.

"I'm pretty sure I've had five Ibuprofen already."
The make-it-stop approach worked: By first period on Tuesday the school had raised 
$915.64, the report said.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> *Students donate to make blasting Bieber music stop*
> 
> Students at a Washington high school raised more money than expected, more quickly
> than they'd planned, when they blasted Justin Bieber almost continuously during class
> ...


I hope he kills himself and leaves a letter mentioning something about bullying and hypocrisy. That's the only people will be happy, imo.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

...and now that Miley has fully infiltrated this thread, it now seems appropriate to include this (which I thought was already here-I was wrong):


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Now that is funny, could it be for real one person two celebs.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I hope he kills himself and leaves a letter mentioning something about bullying and hypocrisy. That's the only people will be happy, imo.


If you're trying to be funny, you failed.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> If you're trying to be funny, you failed.


Far from funny. This is all fucking stupid.


----------

